# 

## zoya_kapitonova

.          ?

----------


## mvf

-   ?

----------


## zoya_kapitonova



----------


## mvf

.

----------

. ,            .

----------


## zoya_kapitonova

> . ,            .


     ?

----------


## ˸

,     



 " "

. 


  __




   .3 .9    21.11.1996  129- "  "  .6 .169    

:

    ,   , -,  ,  ,   ,  :
-  ..
-  ..

  :
________________ / ..
________________ / ..


     ______________  ..

----------


## zoya_kapitonova

!!!   :yes:

----------


## stas

> :
> ________________ / ..
> ________________ / ..


  :Smilie:

----------


## YuSa

> 


"", , ,     ,    ,     ?

----------


## stas

> "", , ,     .


 ???     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## gordana

,              .     .

----------

> ???     ?


 ,         ,   .    ,   .

----------


## YuSa

,   .

----------


## stas

> ,              .


          .        ,      (aka  ).

----------


## YuSa

> 





> 


      ?

----------


## stas

-   .
  - ,  ,      .

----------


## YuSa

> 


  ?
      ,    ,  ?

----------


## stas

> ,    ,  ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## YuSa

?  :Wink:

----------


## Folia

,     .        ,         .      ?

----------


## stas

*YuSa*,      , ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------

,   -          -   ?      -    ?

----------


## YuSa

> *YuSa*,      , ,


 ,   . 
   .

----------


## gordana

> , ,


     .        7 ,        ,    -  .
    -    ,    .

----------

,      -        ?        ?

----------


## gordana

**,    ? , .

----------


## Folia

> ,   . 
>    .


 ,       ,           -,    .    . 
     ,        ,   .

----------


## mvf

> .


      (  )?

----------


## Folia

,    .  ,    .

----------

,                "",     .           ?              -  ?

----------


## gordana

> (  )?


      ,   .

----------


## YuSa

> ,       ,           -,    .    . 
>      ,        ,   .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
 ! 
      ,        .
 .       ,     ,   ...     - ,     .   ...             .
        ,          ,     .

----------

"",            .   ?

----------


## Folia

-      1
      . 

  , .       , ,           (,    . )   ,      .

----------


## lala07

"...       ...  ,       ,              ,      ."
http://www.klerk.ru/law/?147644

    !   



>

----------


## 1

.   .     .  :    ,     ,        ?      ,          ?

----------


## 1

:Dezl:   .     ,      .  :EEK!:

----------


## mvf

> .


:
       4. .          3.

----------


## 1

, , .   , , .      .     ,      .    .                ?

----------


## mvf

-      , .

----------


## 1

, .      .             ( ).     : 
1)         (    ,   ,       ,    )
2)       .
               .    ,     ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## YuSa

"       .   "?       ?   ,  .     .     ,     ,     : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=10
    ,          ,  -,   .
,       , , ,  ,    ,      ,    .




> , , .


,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> , .      .             ( ).     : 
> ...
> 2)       .
>                .    ,     ,    .





> ...
> ,       , , ,  ,    ,      ,    .


   -       ,      (           ,      ) -       ( "...    ..."  ..)        .       -  . :Frown: .    *YuSa*     )

----------


## YuSa

> (           ,      ) -       ( "...    ..."  ..)        .


         ,       .    ,    " "   .

----------


## mizeri

> ,       .    ,    " "   .


        ,   .          ( )
1.  
2.  ()  -   ( 5   ),      (..       -   ,      )     (        .).
3.   -       
     (, ,  .   ..)    ,       .
           ,         :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

" "              (  ,  ),   .    (     -      )

----------


## YuSa

> ,       .


    .            ,        .



> " "


      -        ( 50%  50%).  ,   ...
    ...
-     .
-  ,           ...  :Wink:

----------


## YuSa

,          .        ,    :
"...
6.     ,       :
1) ____________________________________;
2) ____________________________________;
3) ____________________________________.
..."

 ""      :
http://1000pyb.ru/finansist/2006/460...t-otdelov.html

  -  ...  :yes:

----------


## mamina

2008  2009  ,       . \. (  ).       .   -   ..,   ...    ...           .       ...   .     ....          .    ,      .   ....(. . ).????   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

, :


:
1.                        . -    .,          -     .
        2.         -    .  -   ;           .
        3.                                          -        ,    
                  - ,           .

----------

-,    .         .  .
 -      . .    .   .    , ..
  - ?
  ,  , ?

----------

> .   .    , ..


   ,  .

----------


## YuSa

> ,  , ?


  :

 , 
 /
  1  11.01.2009                               _________ ( )

----------


## mizeri

> -,    .         .  .
>  -      . .    .   .    , ..
>   - ?
>   ,  , ?





> :
> 
>  , 
>  /
>   1  11.01.2009                               _________ ( )


 1       -   -         ""       -       .

----------


## _

, ,       ,   ,    (  )    ,           ...?

----------


## 69

!    ,                .        :Frown:   .

----------


## mizeri

> , ,       ,   ,    (  )    ,           ...?


        .       / ,     -                , ..      .        .

----------


## mizeri

> !    ,                .         .


 :Wow:  ,        ,  ?

----------


## 69

.       ,          .      ,       ,           .

----------


## mizeri

> .       ,          .      ,       ,           .


 :Wow:    ))))  -,            ,      !!!        ,     .

----------


## mizeri

"6. -         ,     (  )       .   -   -             ." -   ,         !

----------


## 69

.                          (5  )    (     ) ,       .          .  ?

----------


## mizeri

> .                          (5  )    (     ) ,       .          .  ?


          .       .                      ,       .    . ..    ,      .
 ,        ,           .     5-       :Smilie: .                 .

----------


## misterchalker

,  !!!
  .
           ,   . ,!

----------


## gordana

> .
>            ,   . ,!


          .        ,    .  -      .

----------


## .

?     .
    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## misterchalker

?       ,  .

----------


## .

*misterchalker   * ,  -,    ,   ,     ,

----------


## gordana

,    ,       ,  ,     .    :"  ,        ".   ,     .

----------


## .

"" .      .

----------


## misterchalker

,        ,.  ,    ,    ,    ,        . ?     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.
     .

----------


## misterchalker

,     :Smilie:

----------


## misterchalker

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sss141

,      (, ..)       ,        ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## sss141

???

----------


## sss141

> ,      (, ..)       ,        ,   ,  ,   ?


,

----------


## .

> ,


     .   ?

----------


## sss141

,

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## sss141

> ,      ?


    ,  ,   ,          .

----------

